# Demo Prop - What Can I Expect



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Need to bring the power band @ 6000+ so when you are loaded.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I predict 42 mph at 5800 rpm with the 13x17 prop. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

Tie One On said:


> Will do. The Viper is actually 13 7/8 in dia.


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> I predict 42 mph at 5800 rpm with the 13x17 prop. Let us know how it turns out.


Ok, demo'd today. Here's what I got with the demo:

Top speed = 38.5 MPH. WOT RPM 6100-6200.

Conclusion = Better off with the Rogue - more speed and kept in the WOT range. And I thought I'd get more MPH with a 3 blade prop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tie One On said:


> Ok, demo'd today. Here's what I got with the demo:
> 
> Top speed = 38.5 MPH. WOT RPM 6100-6200.
> 
> Conclusion = Better off with the Rogue - more speed and kept in the WOT range. And I thought I'd get more MPH with a 3 blade prop.


Depends on the prop, hull, load etc. Most people don’t think a three blade prop can have better holeshot than a four blade but they can.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Tie One On said:


> Ok, demo'd today. Here's what I got with the demo:
> 
> Top speed = 38.5 MPH. WOT RPM 6100-6200.
> 
> Conclusion = Better off with the Rogue - more speed and kept in the WOT range. And I thought I'd get more MPH with a 3 blade prop.


Why would you go lower in pitch dropping to a 3blade? You should have went to a 19 at least maybe even a 20p sounds ideal but I would have tried a 21p before a 17. A 17P rogue would bring your RPM up another 200-300rpm with the 4 blade. I would try a 19 or if you can find one 20P viper.


----------



## Tie One On (Oct 18, 2015)

sickz284u said:


> Why would you go lower in pitch dropping to a 3blade? You should have went to a 19 at least maybe even a 20p sounds ideal but I would have tried a 21p before a 17. A 17P rogue would bring your RPM up another 200-300rpm with the 4 blade. I would try a 19 or if you can find one 20P viper.


Agreed. It was a spare prop lying around at the prop shop I go to. They let me try it for grins. I was thinking the ~1” increase in dia might get me more mph. I already have a 19 pitch putting me in the rpm range for the engine. I’d like more mph but don’t want to exceed the 6k rpm max by too much. If more mph puts me above 6k I’d rather just settle for what I’m getting now rather than risking my damage. If I can find a 13x20,21 three blade I’d give it one more try.


----------

